# OpenBGPD - log updates



## biggsy (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm hoping someone who uses OpenBGPD can help me with this problem.

I have a FreeBSD server running 11.1-RELEASE and I have the openbgpd-5.2.20121209_2 pkg installed and running.

This is the bgpd.conf:


```
AS 65000
router-id 192.168.11.19
log updates
fib-update no
nexthop qualify via default
group f2b{
       announce all
       set nexthop no-modify
       enforce neighbor-as no
       multihop 64
       ttl-security no
       holdtime min 60
       softreconfig in no
       remote-as 65001
       neighbor 192.168.11.1{
           passive
       }
}
deny from any
allow to any
```

At the neighbor 192.168.11.1 (pfSense) this is the config:


```
AS 65001
fib-update no
listen on 192.168.11.1
log updates
group "f2b" {
       remote-as 65000
       multihop 64
       announce none
       neighbor 192.168.11.19 {
        descr "postfix"
               }
}
match from group f2b community 65000:1 set pftable "fail2ban"
```

These bgpd.conf files are pulled together from an example I found and some statements may be superfluous but it all works as intended.

pfSense is receiving updates and logs them. It is also running the same pkg version. For various reasons, I would prefer to log directly from the FreeBSD system to my syslog server.

The problem is that "log updates" doesn't work on the FreeBSD system.

I've tried placing the "log updates" statement elsewhere in the conf file but get syntax errors when using "bgpctl reload".

I have tried modifying syslog.conf to to log everything as per the example in the FreeBSD manual and do get some BGP-related messsages - just not updates.
EDIT: Same with adding

```
!bgpd    @syslogsvr.mydomain.tld
```
 to syslog.conf.  Starting to wonder if only received updates are logged.   

Any help or suggestions would be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------

